
Ten More Things I Wish I'd Known About Bash - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/01/21/ten-more-things-i-wish-id-known-about-bash/
======
mickeyp
The best bash (or any other shell) "trick" is to learn how to use GNU
Readline. Once you understand that most shells and other commandline REPLs use
it, you can leverage the same, consistent keyboard commands across all of
them.

Ctrl+A/E to move to the beginning/end of a line, for instance; or Ctrl+K to
kill from the point to the end of line; or Ctrl+R to search the input history;
etc. etc.

Probably one of the best and most transferable skills if you use the
commandline a lot.

